# Brute Makeover



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

Beginning: 










Dont have pics of the brand new 30" backs, but they are on:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looking good mate!

where do you have your amp hidden?


----------



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

On the frame above where the radiator used to be.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hah. darnit i lost!
I thought it was inside one of those tubes.
Poo!


----------



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

Next time there's a bet let me know, we could work something out! lol :bigok:
Just the speakers in the tubes though


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

good looking brute...:rockn:


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

looks real good!!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Looking good so far. Are those 2" snorkels?

You can see the lugs of the SB's in the last pic.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

We need another side shot to compare. Looking good though.


----------



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea, its 2" snorkels. I'll work on getting another one as soon as I unload it from Noah's Ark. Oh well, let it rain, makes Saturday all the more fun!


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

No doubt, looks awesome man..:rockn:


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

looks great. is that rhino lining on ur snorks??


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

harmonsbrute said:


> looks great. is that rhino lining on ur snorks??


i would like to know this too

great looking quad though man:bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

what kinda paint is that on the snorkels im diggin it


----------



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

Use a professional undercoating from Auto Zone, spray a couple of coats, then spray them whatever color you want


----------

